# Shipping a puppy



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm interested in getting a LGD but the breeds I'm looking at are a little hard to come by around here. So I'm thinking about buying a puppy out of state and having it flown in. I know nothing about it other then there is the actual shipping cost, the cost of a shipping crate, and health certificate. We don't have any major airports with in hours of here, we have a smaller airport that is associated with a bigger one that people fly out and in with, I think they fly to a bigger airport from our airport (but I'm not sure). So I'm wondering if a puppy could be flown in to a local airport they would have to fly in on 2 flights? Otherwise I might as well travel to another state to get the puppy in person because I'd need to pay for the air shipping and then travel 6+ hours one way to get to the airport, and I don't drive so its really a pain in the butt. It would be great if I could use the local airport. Anyone know or done this before?


----------

